# Once In A Lifetime Buy....



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

For a whopping *$160,000* you could be the owner of these fine sticks and humidor below.










I mean seriously? $160,000? To smoke? I love cigars, but gawd damn I could find other things to blow $160k on before I bought those cigars.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Supposed to be a photo, or link, or something?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Amlique said:


> Supposed to be a photo, or link, or something?


Not sure why your having issues. Photo shows up just fine. Direct link to the photo, so I know it works. Give it a min or maybe it's blocked if you are at work.

**Just checked link in first post and no issues**


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

no see here too


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

What the hell you guys smoking? LOL.

Image was uploaded to my photobucket account and then linked from here to there.

Anyone else having issues? I've done this hundreds of times without issues. Did the same last night for my Behike picture.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

No issues here, except for the 160k price tag....


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll take two David.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Which numbers are those?


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

It's up now. Photobucket has been having issues lately. I have a signature on my email client of my company logo from there, and it has been showing up blank the last 2 days.
Cigars look great, but a $160k car, boat, or bar would be a little sexier. Would buy a more than decent house in my town for crying out loud.
Guess it is a matter of perspective though. If you can afford $160k in cigars, you more than likely already have the sexy house, wife, car, boat and business.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Which numbers are those?


Let me check when I get home...

No idea to be honest.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

ahhhhhhhh,,,there they are.

Worth every penny.....................:der:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> For a whopping *$160,000* you could be the owner of these fine sticks and humidor below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some profit i saw that same picture with two others on another forum. The guy was boasting how he grabbed the Humi from a collector that fell on hard times. For the poultry sum of $50,000 Capitalism at its finest!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's some profit i saw that same picture with two others on another forum. The guy was boasting how he grabbed the Humi from a collector that fell on hard times. For the poultry sum of $50,000 Capitalism at its finest!


Same here Tony. I think a better price for the box is around 10k. Even at 50k the price is pretty steep and still not worth it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Her you go i just found the complete set!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Same here Tony. I think a better price for the box is around 10k. Even at 50k the price is pretty steep and still not worth it.


10K your joking right the original release price was more than triple that!!!


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

For 160k? . . . I would have a mobile humidor vehicle so whenever I'm out and didn't bring enough sticks I could shine my Batman light up in the sky then my full time driver would immediatley bring the humitruck to my exact location.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Thanks Tony!


:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah i jsut picked up one of these lots not to long ago, i will commence a bombing run shortly included is a brick of gold

Loren


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

If you want to see them in person, go to the LCdH in Grand Cayman. Make friends with the owner, and ask to see his private collection.

Not only did I get to see these, but actually held one in my hand.

At that time a few years ago, the price was about 40,000USD. 

Chump change.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I don't see what you guys are complaining about. 

Figure $5k for the pretty box, so each cigar is only $3,875, roughly, what, $500/inch :jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Must be nice to have money to burn. If you can afford them then smoke them. 

There are a lot of collectors for cigars, scotch etc. i say, if you buy it, buy it to enjoy it not to look at the pretty expensive things you own.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> I don't see what you guys are complaining about.
> 
> Figure $5k for the pretty box, so each cigar is only $3,875, roughly, what, $500/inch :jaw::jaw::jaw:


You can buy singles in England for about 4.5k. They will even cut them for you!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

They originally sold for $18,000 but now singles go for around $1,500.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

bpegler said:


> If you want to see them in person, go to the LCdH in Grand Cayman. Make friends with the owner, and ask to see his private collection.
> 
> Not only did I get to see these, but actually held one in my hand.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the LCdH at Atlantis? If so, there is ALOT of talk about those being fakes.


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

I doubt I'd be able to smoke one. I'd just hold on to it.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

basically, you could sell your house, and still might not have enough to get those....



wow.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

JGD said:


> Are you talking about the LCdH at Atlantis? If so, there is ALOT of talk about those being fakes.


Nope. Talking about Grand Cayman, not the Bahamas. Valerio owns the LCdH there, and has one of the largest private cigar collections in the western hemisphere. About every rare Cuban humidor you can imagine, including the Behikes. 
Talking to him made me feel like such a noob. It was wonderful.
Plus The scuba diving is to die for.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Once in a lifetime? More like once in 200 lifetimes!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Are these laced with opium or something? Hmm...$5k a stick..wowza..don't think I could burn anything worth that much...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JGD said:


> They originally sold for $18,000 but now singles go for around $1,500.


$18,00 was the sticker by the time the boxes made it to there original buyers they where closer to $30,000.
Sort of like buying an exotic sports car. You wanna play you gotta pay!
Money under the table brokers fees etc etc etc.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

holy crap. I began this thread going 160.00 buy for some cubans lets see what it is... then saw the actual price WOW!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I :frusty::frusty: wish I didn't look :frusty: at :frusty: those!!! :frusty::frusty:

Somebody's Gonna have to clean all the drool off this thread!!!!! :banplease:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

owwwwwchhhhhh i have a lot of better things to buy for 160k.... like a mancave stocked completely full of regular release/EL/even some random vintage stuff.. and enjoy life not worrying about how much money i'm burning by smoking one.


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Even though it is $160k, it is preety!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> I don't see what you guys are complaining about.
> 
> Figure $5k for the pretty box, so each cigar is only $3,875, roughly, what, $500/inch :jaw::jaw::jaw:


you get the first puff
I get the second
who wants the third?
4th?
5th?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Btw, for posting in this thread, you owe your Cohiba dealer $150. For just reading it, $50.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

My luck if I actually got my hands on one, it would be plugged! :heh:
But then again, i'd deserve it for spending that much money on a cigar...


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

that looks like heaven


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

woooooooowww----thats some serious coinage...I could have years of smoking enjoyment with that kind of moooola!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

So what is the deal with these? Why so expensive?


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Qball said:


> So what is the deal with these? Why so expensive?


I think they were hand rolled by a virgin angel with solid gold fingernails and a natural scent of blueberry muffins. The humidor is made of pure, rare space cedar from Jupiter. Apparently it doesn't need to be seasoned because it naturally holds 65% relative humidity, and if there somehow happens to be a sudden drop (like if the humidor is open for too long, for instance), then the wood releases a fine, delicate mist of 145 year old scotch whiskey aged in wood barrels made from King Arthur's coffin, and the gold inlays on the inside of the lid are from pieces of the crown he was wearing when he was buried.

Someone also told me that they're expensive because there are idiots out there who will actually pay that much for them, so there's no reason to drop the price. Personally, I like the angel-rolled sticks in a space wood scotch King Arthur humidor explanation better.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

Animal said:


> I think they were hand rolled by a virgin angel with solid gold fingernails and a natural scent of blueberry muffins. The humidor is made of pure, rare space cedar from Jupiter. Apparently it doesn't need to be seasoned because it naturally holds 65% relative humidity, and if there somehow happens to be a sudden drop (like if the humidor is open for too long, for instance), then the wood releases a fine, delicate mist of 145 year old scotch whiskey aged in wood barrels made from King Arthur's coffin, and the gold inlays on the inside of the lid are from pieces of the crown he was wearing when he was buried.
> 
> Someone also told me that they're expensive because there are idiots out there who will actually pay that much for them, so there's no reason to drop the price. Personally, I like the angel-rolled sticks in a space wood scotch King Arthur humidor explanation better.


but what if you like your RH at 60?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Qball said:


> So what is the deal with these? Why so expensive?


They were released in 2006 (100 humidors of 40 cigars) to commemorate the 40th anniversary of the Cohiba brand. At they time they were toted by HSA to be the best cigar ever rolled due to the fact that the majority of the cigar is made with medio tiempo leaves (this is similar to the now regular release behikes, but they don't have as much medio tiempo).

The main reason they are so expensive is that only 100 humidors were made and people did not break up the humidors.

However, there have been known to be fakes out there - in fact a puff.com video that was posted a while ago had fakes in it. Also, there are very few reviews of the cigar out there (someone who recently bought a humidor asked CA if they would like to host a herf where a couple of the editors can smoke them as the only one at CA that smoked one was Suckling when he smoked a pre-release in Havana).


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Animal;3198141
Someone also told me that they're expensive because there are idiots out there who will actually pay that much for them.[/QUOTE said:


> The idiots who bought these originally have seen a five fold return on their investment. Are these cigars worth the price?
> Obviously the answer is yes, since there continues to be a market for them.
> Any rare collectable market makes perfect sense to those who participate in it. Rare coins, stamps, art, wine, and cigars demand a premium as long as there are collectors willing to pay it.
> If you think that's foolish, think how much we spend on cigars at our level. Backwoods have tobacco and are a lot cheaper. But we are all happy to pay that premium to smoke a Partagas or Cohiba.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

bpegler said:


> The idiots who bought these originally have seen a five fold return on their investment. Are these cigars worth the price?
> Obviously the answer is yes, since there continues to be a market for them.
> Any rare collectable market makes perfect sense to those who participate in it. Rare coins, stamps, art, wine, and cigars demand a premium as long as there are collectors willing to pay it.
> If you think that's foolish, think how much we spend on cigars at our level. Backwoods have tobacco and are a lot cheaper. But we are all happy to pay that premium to smoke a Partagas or Cohiba.


Well said Bob. On another forum someone recently bought a humidor for $60k (as in the last couple weeks). He has already received a $100k offer for it.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

It is a good buy if: 1) you can afford to spend 160k on cigars and want to enjoy them all to yourself 2) you plan on reselling them (and have sufficient funds to be able to float 160k.)

As has been mentioned, there is a larger than you think marketplace for rare cigars. Obviously the supply is much shorter than the demand and will only decrease in time, raising demand (i.e. prices) even higher. It's the nature of the beast. Also, money is relative. If a person can afford to drop 160k (and there are plenty of people out there that can and will), it isn't as large of a sum of money to them as it appears to you and me. If I could, I would.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

bpegler said:


> The idiots who bought these originally have seen a five fold return on their investment. Are these cigars worth the price?
> Obviously the answer is yes, since there continues to be a market for them.
> Any rare collectable market makes perfect sense to those who participate in it. Rare coins, stamps, art, wine, and cigars demand a premium as long as there are collectors willing to pay it.
> If you think that's foolish, think how much we spend on cigars at our level. Backwoods have tobacco and are a lot cheaper. But we are all happy to pay that premium to smoke a Partagas or Cohiba.


Well, I stand corrected.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Hell
I have friends that smoke gas station sticks, that say I am crazy
for spending what I do..........I just wish they wouldn't say that in front of my wife...

Just keeping everything in perspective....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bpegler said:


> The idiots who bought these originally have seen a five fold return on their investment. Are these cigars worth the price?
> Obviously the answer is yes, since there continues to be a market for them.
> Any rare collectable market makes perfect sense to those who participate in it. Rare coins, stamps, art, wine, and cigars demand a premium as long as there are collectors willing to pay it.
> If you think that's foolish, think how much we spend on cigars at our level. Backwoods have tobacco and are a lot cheaper. But we are all happy to pay that premium to smoke a Partagas or Cohiba.


Damn Bob hard to argue with logic  Wouldn't it be fun to play at that level?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> The idiots who bought these originally have seen a five fold return on their investment. Are these cigars worth the price?
> Obviously the answer is yes, since there continues to be a market for them.
> Any rare collectable market makes perfect sense to those who participate in it. Rare coins, stamps, art, wine, and cigars demand a premium as long as there are collectors willing to pay it.
> If you think that's foolish, think how much we spend on cigars at our level. Backwoods have tobacco and are a lot cheaper. But we are all happy to pay that premium to smoke a Partagas or Cohiba.


Excellent comparison Bob many of my friends think $2 is too much for a cigar.
I wish i was able to get my hands on one of those humidors at the release price. And sell it for $160,000 today. That's a 10 fold profit i would be the richest idiot around. And laughing all the way to the bank!!!!!!
eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

They would look awful funny in my coolidor...


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Trigger pulled!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

K. Corleon said:


> Trigger pulled!


\:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:/


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Insane price, but damn if that humi isn't gorgeous. I'd buy an obvious fake repro of that humi, because it's that good looking. Well, depending on price anyway, lol.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

K. Corleon said:


> Trigger pulled!


 :bawlingoes this mean that we're not going to split the sticks and have joint custody of the humidor?

:hurt:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

imagine getting the green tape on that package.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, simply WOW.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Is it me, or do those bands look a little off ???? :mrgreen:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

FAKES!!!!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

so smoking one would than ruin the set....bummer


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

let me got to an ATM...


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't care if the wrapper on these cigars is made from the circumcised foreskin of Fidel Castro... this is just plain stupid.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Qball said:


> *I don't care if the wrapper on these cigars is made from the circumcised foreskin of Fidel Castro...* this is just plain stupid.


*So, does this mean a Box Split is Totally out of the question---ROLMAO*


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I think you guys are forgetting what types of pockets are floating around in the cigar collecting world. Especially when it comes to habanos. 

Collecting Tats and Viajes is like playing dodgeball. Messing around with original Behike is MLB. You do it right and you will see substantial returns.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Qball said:


> I don't care if the wrapper on these cigars is made from the circumcised foreskin of Fidel Castro... this is just plain stupid.


_Well then count me in as the stupidest man in the world. Any day of the week i would spent $50,000 to make $150,000_!:laser:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Well then count me in as the stupidest man in the world. Any day of the week i would spent $50,000 to make $150,000_!:laser:


And didn't they start out at 30,000

I have seen good "middle men" use their buyers deposit to purchase product.....


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Well then count me in as the stupidest man in the world. Any day of the week i would spent $50,000 to make $150,000_!:laser:


If it's just a commodity to buy and sell, then not stupid.

Eventually someone will have to smoke them, and that's just plain stupid to pay that much for cigars and a humidor.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> And didn't they start out at 30,000
> 
> I have seen good "middle men" use their buyers deposit to purchase product.....


Actually the original release price was about $16,000 with the conversion from Euro's to dollars at that time. $400 a stick is a lot of money, but there is that guy in England. In the lobby of one of the most prestigious hotels. Selling singles for about $4,000 nice profit!:faint2:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Qball said:


> If it's just a commodity to buy and sell, then not stupid.
> 
> Eventually someone will have to smoke them, and that's just plain stupid to pay that much for cigars and a humidor.


If I was offered a genuine one of the cigars today for say $1,500 - with a 0% chance of seizure (basically, I would have to purchase in person), I would buy it. I would also have to sell about a quarter of my cigars in order to buy it, but I would. Then, I would smoke it and do a nice review for you guys.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> imagine getting the green tape on that package.


Grounds for suicide!:frusty:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

If I were worth mid eight figures or so I would buy these and have a great herf at my house.

You know there are plenty of us on this board right now with five figure stock/collections. A six figure box would seem reasonable if we had a bit more money.

Okay a good bit more money...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My friend Marie used to say R.I.P
"Believe in the magic of your dreams"


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Hm... Cigars... Rolls Royce Ghost... CIgars..... Rolls Royce Ghost... Hmmm..

In all honesty though, I know people who has spent more on just as trivial things.

My dad's a franchisee for dunking donuts and he owns a harley davidson dealership. he does well, to say the least. But he's also very humble as he grew up with his dad working 60 hours a week in a rubber factory (that ended up killing his dad when my dad was only in his 20's).

He took me on a trip when i was a kid to go to see the superbowl in houston (it was insane. GO PATS), and i met a few of the people he knows in business. I'm talking $100,000 watches and $20,000 suits type of people. it's almost gross.

Meanwhile my dad's got a Harley shirt and jeans on with a pats jersey XD

These cigars are obviously aimed for the kind of people who make this much money in a week, and wouldn't think twice about it.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm guessing the proper way to light one of these is with a fistful of hundred dollar bills a cedar spill just wouldn't do...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I am just hoping that Bob invites me to his house when he
buys the box........


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> I am just hoping that Bob invites me to his house when he
> buys the box........


Absolutely.

I would like to point out however, that the latest Cohiba humidor at this years Habanos Festival was auctioned at $620,000. It contained 400 Cohiba cigars.

Turns out the Behikes are a relative bargain.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I would like to point out however, that the latest Cohiba humidor at this years Habanos Festival was auctioned at $620,000. It contained 400 Cohiba cigars.
> 
> Turns out the Behikes are a relative bargain.


lol that's some expensive food for thought


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Just curious where the $160k figure came from. I saw a thread posted on the cigar aficionado forums the other day by a guy who bought the set for $50k. Is he already trying to resell them for $160k or something?

Either way, $50k or $160k it's a lot of money for cigars, but it sure is a sweet looking set!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Mutombo said:


> Just curious where the $160k figure came from. I saw a thread posted on the cigar aficionado forums the other day by a guy who bought the set for $50k. Is he already trying to resell them for $160k or something?
> 
> Either way, $50k or $160k it's a lot of money for cigars, but it sure is a sweet looking set!


I think David came across a sale for $160k. The guy on CA has been offered $100k for his already, but he has not said that he accepted the offer.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Think if you got beetles....


----------

